# Blank Monster Sheet PDF?



## Tilt

Hello All,

I am looking for a monster sheet for making my own Pathfinder monster write ups.  Basically a blank sheet that I can fill in all the stats for my created monsters.

Has Paizo made a PDF one of these that I missed?  Has anyone seen a decent one on the internet?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sylrae

The monster block is simple enough that I've never seen anyone do a sheet for it. They just write a text file in the same pattern.

Why can't you do that if you're looking for a block in the format of the monster manual, or use the regular character sheet or neceros character sheet otherwise?


----------



## Wicht

Here is the template I use when I am making a monster or an NPC. Some things are suitable for monster stats and other for NPCs, I just edit out the parts I don't need.


----------



## ArchMageQuandolf

*Gotcher back fellow GM*



Tilt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am looking for a monster sheet for making my own Pathfinder monster write ups.  Basically a blank sheet that I can fill in all the stats for my created monsters.
> 
> Has Paizo made a PDF one of these that I missed?  Has anyone seen a decent one on the internet?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.




I just did and its pretty plain will do something nicer later, I was looking for the same thing when I found this post from a yahoo search. Cheers.

AMQ


----------



## mr.mxyzptlk

I'd love something like that too.  I'm adapting some ERB monsters to Pathfinder stats, and a handy-dandy blank monster sheets would be fantastic for my Monster Manual for them.  Something that looks straight out of an 'official' handbook would be nice.


----------



## ProphetPX

i have also been trying to build/create my own custom worksheet for  creation of custom monsters (because i can use a regular character sheet  for just NPCs anyway), so thanks for posting this! I hope others post  their template worksheets too!

I will look at the ones others have already posted here.


----------

